# Gwen Stefani - getting her nails done in Hollywood 2.4.2011 x15



## beachkini (4 Apr. 2011)

thx froggman24


----------



## Q (4 Apr. 2011)

:WOW: Gwen rockt! :thumbup: Danke!


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2011)

danke danke danke danke


----------



## Franky70 (4 Apr. 2011)

Schönes Mädel und wohltuend, dass sie nicht permanent mit Sonnenbrille rumrennt (wie so viele andere Celebs).
Danke für Gwen.


----------

